# NT SS financial capacity requirement



## Abhilash1 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hai all,
I am planning to apply for NT SS 190. I would like to know about the financial capacity requirement.
I have property in my name which can be valued for 50 lakhs, but it is currently kept as security for a home loan. In this case can i use that property document as a proof for financial capacity when i apply for NT 190 SS?

If it can be used, what exactly needs to be uploaded as a document proof?
Another question is regarding the job offer letter criteria in the application requirement. Currently i dont have an offer from any employers in NT. In this case will it be OK if i apply with out an offer letter. Is there any other option as an alternative?
Thanks in advance for your guidance.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

You need a Chartered Accountant's certificate certifying the total assets held in your name. Along with the certificate, you will also have to provide the supporting documents like Property documents and bank accounts.

Yes you can apply even without a job offer... mostly NT will offer you a 489 visa in that case...


----------



## Abhilash1 (Jul 14, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> You need a Chartered Accountant's certificate certifying the total assets held in your name. Along with the certificate, you will also have to provide the supporting documents like Property documents and bank accounts.
> 
> Yes you can apply even without a job offer... mostly NT will offer you a 489 visa in that case...


Congratulations for getting the visa granted :flypig::flypig::cheer2:

Thanks for your valuable response. 

If I understand correctly, I can submit the Chartered Accountant's certificate and Property documents even though the original documents are kept as security in a bank for home loan.


Also, I would like to get some more information about the process of applying for the state nomination. I would be grateful to you if you could answer the following questions:

1. Is there any prescribed format to create the Chartered accountant's certificate for financial capacity? Please share it for me if there is any.

1. At what point of time the payment for SS has to be made? Is it while sending the application by email or any time later?

2. What is the mode of payment and the payment address if any?

3. As I have submitted the EOI today for NT 190 visa, can I include the EOI number in the SS application form and apply now or wait for the invitation before applying for SS nomination? 

4. As I don't have any relatives or friends in NT, answering NO for the question *4.4 Friends or relatives in the Northern Territory * and *4.5 Friends or relatives in Australia * will result in rejection of the application?

5. There is no sufficient space on the given application form to provide the details about financial capacity, Relocation cost of living and the reason for choosing to live in NT. Is it okay to copy the form to Word file and expand the respective boxes to type the necessary information?

Thanks in advance for you kind guidance.

Good luck!


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Abhilash1 said:


> Congratulations for getting the visa granted :flypig::flypig::cheer2:
> 
> Thanks for your valuable response.
> 
> ...


Hope this helps!


----------



## Abhilash1 (Jul 14, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> Hope this helps!


Thank you for the valuable information.

As i understand, i can go ahead and submit the SS application right away with out waiting for the EOI Invitation. The application form has to be printed and filled using pen and send to the given email address as a scanned PDF attachment. The other documents which are supposed to be attached with the Email are:

1. CA certificate mentioning net assets.

2. copy of property document.(should it be translated to English as it is in my mother tongue? )

3. Relocation cost of living and financial resources 

4. NT commitment letter.

Please confirm whether anything else also needs to be attached.


Thanks in advance


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Abhilash1 said:


> Thank you for the valuable information.
> 
> As i understand, i can go ahead and submit the SS application right away with out waiting for the EOI Invitation. The application form has to be printed and filled using pen and send to the given email address as a scanned PDF attachment. The other documents which are supposed to be attached with the Email are:
> 
> ...


Hi Abilash,

I'm right now in the situation where you were, have submitted my EOI for NT SS 190 but haven't yet submitted the NT application form since I'm quite lost with the 4 requirements you were stuck.
Can you possibly share the format, would really appreciate. TIA.

BTW, I'm sitting in Koramangala as I type this.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 14, 2015)

dm2 said:


> Hi Abilash,
> 
> I'm right now in the situation where you were, have submitted my EOI for NT SS 190 but haven't yet submitted the NT application form since I'm quite lost with the 4 requirements you were stuck.
> Can you possibly share the format, would really appreciate. TIA.
> ...


Hi dm2,

Any update on your status for NT SSP???

It will help us.....


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Mishty said:


> Hi dm2,
> 
> Any update on your status for NT SSP???
> 
> It will help us.....


Nope. I haven't submitted the NT application yet. Thinking if I should go ahead with NT in the first place, too confused as it seems too expensive a place on one side with very little opporutnity on the other side.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello everybody,

I'm also planing to apply for NT visa 190 this week but I have some concerns:

1- Is it mandatory to show a funds evidence? 
2- if yes is there any clear criteria like minimum amount per person ?
3- Can I include my car as an asset ?and provide my employment contract as evidence that I will be receiving amount of money with the End of Service ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## ianand2k2 (May 9, 2018)

*Letter for NT EOI Submission*

Hi Abhilah,

Its possible to help me sample letters .
iam planning to apply subclass 190 NT .

ianand2k2 at the rate gmail dot com

Evidence of financial capacity

Evidence of detailed research into living and working in the NT
A statement documenting the main applicant’s commitment to the NT.
Copies of documents evidencing the main applicant’s employability in the NT

Thanks in advance.
Ananth Kumar




Abhilash1 said:


> Thank you for the valuable information.
> 
> As i understand, i can go ahead and submit the SS application right away with out waiting for the EOI Invitation. The application form has to be printed and filled using pen and send to the given email address as a scanned PDF attachment. The other documents which are supposed to be attached with the Email are:
> 
> ...


----------



## ianand2k2 (May 9, 2018)

Hi ,

Myself Too struck on the same.
pls, forward me some sample.

Thanks 



dm2 said:


> Hi Abilash,
> 
> I'm right now in the situation where you were, have submitted my EOI for NT SS 190 but haven't yet submitted the NT application form since I'm quite lost with the 4 requirements you were stuck.
> Can you possibly share the format, would really appreciate. TIA.
> ...


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ianand2k2 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Myself Too struck on the same.
> pls, forward me some sample.
> ...


Hi bro,

Did you able to find any sample? Would appreciate your help.

Thanks.


----------



## Sumitcha89 (Jul 17, 2018)

*NT document requirement*

Hi please share the sample <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content" here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## foram.sakhida (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi, I am planning to apply for state sponsorship in NT. Can anyone pls share format for letter of commitment, evidence of research and living in NT and financial capacity format for reference.


----------



## Richendra (Mar 11, 2012)

foram.sakhida said:


> Hi, I am planning to apply for state sponsorship in NT. Can anyone pls share format for letter of commitment, evidence of research and living in NT and financial capacity format for reference.


I am also looking for the similar details ? Have you found any or can any one else help on this ?


----------

